# Does part time Masters program(HRM) candidate qualify for PhD (HRM) in Canada



## Nikita11 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,
I have done my Master's in Human Resource Management (part time for 3 years and got first class from India) + work experience for 11years. 

I would like to know if i can get admission for PhD in HRM in Canada based on my part time Master's in HRM?

Do i need to give any other exam to qualify for applying for PHD?

Or do i have to do my Master's HRM again in Canada and then PhD?

and which college or university is good?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

It doesn't matter whether a Master's is pursued part-time or full-time, all that matters is that you have completed the degree with the required grades and that you did so in the research stream because the coursework stream doesn't qualify one for admittance to a PhD program. A PhD is a research degree and one must prove their ability to do the research at the Master's level before they will be admitted to a PhD program. I went through the application process before starting my PhD program and every school I looked at advised students not to even bother applying if their Master's was only by coursework.

Second, colleges in Canada do not offer PhD programs, only universities do. 

In addition, a PhD in HR won't make you more marketable when looking for a job. In fact, it would probably work against you because of the extra salary that the degree would command. A Bachelor's is fine, a Master's is fine, but a PhD in HR would be a complete waste of time unless your goal was to teach HR at the university level. Having been through the PhD process myself I think that the degree is a complete waste of time except for very specific subjects or very specific careers (ie. university professor, research scientist, etc.).


----------



## Nikita11 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your reply.I want to do research and teach in the university.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Nikita11 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.I want to do research and teach in the university.



In that case then the degree is worthwhile.

Depending on the university, you might have to take the GMAT exam but you would have to research programs and find out whether they required this exam or not.


----------

